# Sad Day.



## PaintedMeadows (Dec 7, 2007)

Well, we just put our sweet miniature donkey, Petunia, to sleep.




She was really old and her arthritis was so bad she could barely walk and had a hard time getting up and down. Nothing was helping her so it was time. I am so sad. We did it in the paddock with all of the girls and they were amazing. The licked and nuzzled her and blew gently on her while she was passing. They all gently touched her face one at a time and gave me a llittle nuzzle too. It was truly magical to be a part of. I will miss her so much as will her daughter Lily. Being a pet lover is so hard sometimes.





Rhonda-Lynne


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so terribly sad to hear your news, it sounded very peaceful....








This is the one bad thing about loving.....the losses





Hope you all, including the barn yard familly, are feeling better soon!

Rest Peacefully Petunia


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 7, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]Hugs...this is very sad news



, I had tears running down my cheeks before I was half way done reading. I am so glad you were able to help her pass, what a wonderful gift we can give to our pets. I feel somehow connected to your Petunia for some reason and my heart hurts for your loss. owning and loving animals is very hard at times but even harder when it's time to say good bye...thinking of you all, Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## hrselady (Dec 7, 2007)

I am sooo sorry. Rest assured you did the best you could for as long as you could. She was very beautiful and graceful.... she's now back to that, running, grazing, and waiting for you.. no pain and no worries. It was also very comforting for her to have them all come by and say cya later, cause they will and she'll be waiting.. to show them around the rainbow.

Mendy


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Dec 7, 2007)

Thankyou so much. I forgot to include a picture of our beautiful girl. Here she is






Nikki, I feel the same way about your Petunia. I bawled today when I saw the picture you took of her in the snow. They could be twins. Please give her a big hug from me.


----------



## crackerjackjack (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. Petunia I am sure knew and still knows how much she is loved. It is so special that you could share this last moment with her. I am so new to this forum, but I feel that I have a special bound with each one of you, and I truly mean it when I say that I am so sorry for your loss. You will someday be with her again. Until then you can bet she is watching over you.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Tunia. As much as it hurts and we never seem to get over the loss we all know we have to do what is right for our friends. I was in tears as I read this. I am so glad you were there with Tunia as she passed, I just bet my WeeBit is up there showing her all around and playing catch me if you can with her, he was just that knd of guy, a born comedian, who was with us for just a short 2 years, but now he has a new pal. Thank you for giving her the ultimate gift of helping her in the end. (((hugs))) Corinne


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 7, 2007)

Poor Tunia, now she is healthy and whole and happy. So sorry for your heartache.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 7, 2007)

Tears running down my face too. I know you are going to miss her Sooooo much !

I have such young Donkey entitys in my life and look forward to growing old with them & growing old together. You are so lucky to have shared Petunias last years as she has been to share hers with you.

Sending you a BIG hug ~ Teri


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 7, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]SO SORRY.......



[/SIZE]


----------



## minimule (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm sorry you had to let her go but you did do what was best for her.

I'd LOVE to do a woodburn of that photo.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 7, 2007)

i'm so sorry but rest assured you are blessed for doing the best thing for your girl, and you will see her again!

excerpt from The Last Goodbyes by Brenda Riley-Seymour

[SIZE=10pt]So lay your friends to rest, lift up your hearts[/SIZE]

dry your tears, for it is told

death is but a passage into the hands of God,

through the gates of gold

excerpt from The Horse's Prayer (anonymous)

And finally, O Master, when my useful strength is gone, do not turn me

out to starve or freeze, or sell me to some cruel owner to be slowly

tortured or starved to death; but do thou, my Master, take my life in

the kindest way. And your God will reward you here and hereafter. You

will not consider me irreverent if I ask this in the name of Him who was

born in a stable. Amen

and one more... not sure where this came from...

when tomorrow starts without me,

Don't think we're far apart,

For every time you think of me,

I'm right here, in your heart.

and Shawna if you do that woodburn you better post it!!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 7, 2007)

So very sorry to hear this ~ I had wondered about your beautiful Petunia since your last posts about her. I know it was hard, but you did what was best for her... and because you loved her dearly (and she knows this), you sent her on to a happier place without pain. I just love that picture of her... what a gentle sweet old soul





(((Hugs))) to you, your family, and her buddies





(Susan, those poems and prayers were beautiful!)


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Dec 8, 2007)

Thankyou again! I feel a little better today. I had a wonderful dream about her happy and free with the jack that we had who was her lifelong companion. We lost him almost 2 years to the day before Petunia. We still have Petunia's 2 year old daughter, Lily. Lily is missing her Mom alot right now. I hope she will be OK. She is now our only donkey. Shawna, you are welcome to use Petunia's picture for a woodburn. I love her in that hat. We also have her daughter in the hat too. They were so good about it. Thanks for all the support. You gals and guys (?) are wonderful!!!

Rhonda-Lynne


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 8, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]*i did not realize that Lily is alone now



, strange my Petunia is w/out her baby and all alone too. It's too bad we are not closer, we could share donkies



...Nikki*[/SIZE]


----------



## MiniforFaith (Dec 8, 2007)

I am so sorry..



This has to be so very hard on you.. But at least knowing she is pain free and running about at rainbow ridge..



Sending prayers for you and your family..


----------



## Chico (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, how very sad. I'm very sorry. I send you and your family hugs.

chico


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 8, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I am so sorry to hear about your Petunia. It sounds like you did the right thing by her which is such an incredibly hard decision to make anyway. Letting her go to Rainbow Bridge with all of her friends around sounds just like something I would do too.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt](((((((HUGS)))))))))[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon [/SIZE]


----------



## Sue S (Dec 13, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your Petunia, Prayers going out to you,I do not own any Donks. but have been keeping up with your post on her, I'm sure she knew she was loved and it was so nice that her friends were there with her. I am sitting here crying for your little. Now she is running around in Gods green pastures.


----------



## Shari (Dec 14, 2007)

Am so sorry to hear this...is very hard to have an animal pass away. <hugs>


----------

